# My pigeon grunts or seems to moan most of the day



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Help! I have a male bared pigeon which I rescued about 4 or 5 months ago who was attacked by a cat as a young juve and consequently lost his left eye. I rehabbed him and apart from the missing orb is strong, healthy and has very beautiful plummage. He seems now to be very attached to me, but my wife absolutely hates him. Whenever I let him out to fly and stretch his wings he usually flys around but will always return to me. Because he's missing an eye he sometimes has a little trouble sticking his landing on my shoulder. Her biggest gripe about him is that he groans or grunts most of the day, and whenever she gets near his cage he tries to put his head through the bars to bite her. Whenever I come close to him he twirls around, and coos. When I take him out and hold him he's very calm, doesn't try to get loose. Sometimes when he's on my shoulder he'll get a wild feather and bite me but I can gently stop him and he won't bite me further; just starts cooing. I'm at a loss as to why he grunts so much. Please help as my wife is pressuring me to turn him loose, but I don't know if he'll be able to survive to well outside.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeons grunt, it is normal...tell your wife there is no fixing normal...just stay away from his cage if she does not like it, or just accept it how it is.....in other words tell her to chill. he is just a bird acting like a bird he knows no other thing to do, your wife is the one who needs to change things.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

My Petey grunts all the time...and I am in your positions as well. My husband does not care for Petey.He would never hurt him but he wants him gone.I ended up telling my hubby that Petey makes me happy and I CARE for him, so no I won't get rid of him.Also, you couldn't just let him go now, that would not be fair to him (how would he survive if he is now tame?)...your alternative would be to give him up for adoption or to a rehabber and even that doesn't always work out...because the rehabber we were going to use was going to put Petey to sleep if his wing didn't heal.


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

I do not know alot about injured birds but if I was in your situation I would not set him free because it would be hard for him to survive. good luck, God bless.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

several of ours make a strange grunting noise too, i think its just a "pigeon thing"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Don't feel like the lone ranger! I let Dom, Gimie and Woe out in my bedroom in the mornings for exercise.

For some reason, Gimie is a moaner and a groaner...Dom tends to join in too! I close the door and ignore them....Fortunately the couple who live below me are hearing impaired...

Maybe with time...or a mate???

All the best with love, hugs and scritches

Shi


----------



## flowerpot (7 mo ago)

Guest said:


> Help! I have a male bared pigeon which I rescued about 4 or 5 months ago who was attacked by a cat as a young juve and consequently lost his left eye. I rehabbed him and apart from the missing orb is strong, healthy and has very beautiful plummage. He seems now to be very attached to me, but my wife absolutely hates him. Whenever I let him out to fly and stretch his wings he usually flys around but will always return to me. Because he's missing an eye he sometimes has a little trouble sticking his landing on my shoulder. Her biggest gripe about him is that he groans or grunts most of the day, and whenever she gets near his cage he tries to put his head through the bars to bite her. Whenever I come close to him he twirls around, and coos. When I take him out and hold him he's very calm, doesn't try to get loose. Sometimes when he's on my shoulder he'll get a wild feather and bite me but I can gently stop him and he won't bite me further; just starts cooing. I'm at a loss as to why he grunts so much. Please help as my wife is pressuring me to turn him loose, but I don't know if he'll be able to survive to well outside.


There's no doubt that he won't survive without you, as he's impacted onto you, as his rescuer...he's displaying territorial behaviour( v. cute in one sense), but if your Wife can try and get past that, pick him up, regardless of the bites, and sit with him on her lap, stroke him..and continue this every now and then, he will stop seeing her as the rival to your affections. I've dealt with birds for nearly 30 years, and I have tamed aggressive behaviour this way.Your one-eyed, brave little bird, is nonetheless extremely vulnerable..and understandably so..they make the most loving pets, and are extemely loyal..i've had 6 as pets, all rescued, and currently have a tippler dove...Be as simple and "peaceful" as a dove!
Very touched that you are so caring...he'll probably come to be even more attached to her..I've had the sme problem as your wife, but eventually the"pecking order" paid off🕊🕊🕊


Guest said:


> Help! I have a male bared pigeon which I rescued about 4 or 5 months ago who was attacked by a cat as a young juve and consequently lost his left eye. I rehabbed him and apart from the missing orb is strong, healthy and has very beautiful plummage. He seems now to be very attached to me, but my wife absolutely hates him. Whenever I let him out to fly and stretch his wings he usually flys around but will always return to me. Because he's missing an eye he sometimes has a little trouble sticking his landing on my shoulder. Her biggest gripe about him is that he groans or grunts most of the day, and whenever she gets near his cage he tries to put his head through the bars to bite her. Whenever I come close to him he twirls around, and coos. When I take him out and hold him he's very calm, doesn't try to get loose. Sometimes when he's on my shoulder he'll get a wild feather and bite me but I can gently stop him and he won't bite me further; just starts cooing. I'm at a loss as to why he grunts so much. Please help as my wife is pressuring me to turn him loose, but I don't know if he'll be able to survive to well outside.


----------

